# realtek 8168/8111

## pieter_parker

hab ein mainboard mit realtek 8168/8111 netzwerkkarte

beim lspci sehe ich

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

        I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]

        Memory at fddff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at fdde0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 12-34-56-78-12-34-56-78

        Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

aber es ist kein eth da ?

warum wird der r8169 treiber fuer die 8168 karte verwendet ? welchen treiber brauche ich ?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

der r8169 ist der richtige Treiber. Was sagt denn ein "ifconfig -a"? Welche Kernelversion hast du im Einsatz? Ich habe auch so eine Karte und erst seit 2.6.19 lief die bei mir mit den Treibern aus dem Kernel.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

der alte windows trick einfach mal rebooten hatte funktioniert

bei ifconfig -a ist sie nun da

aber seltsam find ich es doch irgendwie das der r8169 treiber fuer die 8168 karte einfach so funktioniert

----------

## bbgermany

Siehe r8169.c in /usr/src/linux/drivers/net

```

static const struct {

        const char *name;

        u8 mac_version;

        u32 RxConfigMask;       /* Clears the bits supported by this chip */

} rtl_chip_info[] = {

        _R("RTL8169",           RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_01, 0xff7e1880), // 8169

        _R("RTL8169s",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_02, 0xff7e1880), // 8169S

        _R("RTL8110s",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_03, 0xff7e1880), // 8110S

        _R("RTL8169sb/8110sb",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_04, 0xff7e1880), // 8169SB

        _R("RTL8169sc/8110sc",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_05, 0xff7e1880), // 8110SCd

        _R("RTL8169sc/8110sc",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_06, 0xff7e1880), // 8110SCe

        _R("RTL8102e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_07, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8102e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_08, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8102e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_09, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8101e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_10, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168b/8111b",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_11, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168b/8111b",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_12, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8101e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_13, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E 8139

        _R("RTL8100e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_14, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E 8139

        _R("RTL8100e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_15, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E 8139

        _R("RTL8168b/8111b",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_17, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8101e",          RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_16, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168cp/8111cp",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_18, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168c/8111c",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_19, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168c/8111c",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_20, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168c/8111c",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_21, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168c/8111c",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_22, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168cp/8111cp",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_23, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168cp/8111cp",  RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_24, 0xff7e1880), // PCI-E

        _R("RTL8168d/8111d",    RTL_GIGA_MAC_VER_25, 0xff7e1880)  // PCI-E

};

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

